# SOUTH WEST WALES MEET!!



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys just need some numbers on who will b interested for a meet in the carmarthenshire or swansea areas, would like to attact more people from cardiff swansea carmarthenshire and pembrokeshire areas doesnt just have to be tt's i suppose if someone is up for this please say so cheers marc.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,

Well i'd be interested but Cardiff / Newport area is would get my vote.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

You have to think about were every1 will have to travel from as Cardiff for me is 1.30 mins or more


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi

Yep guess have to see......

Pembs to cardiff is a bit of a drive. Used to do it often.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

staners1 said:


> You have to think about were every1 will have to travel from as Cardiff for me is 1.30 mins or more


we have just been to a south west meet where i had an over 2hr drive and one couple had over 4 hours!!! in your other topic Adam tt asked if anyone was intrested in a certain road in wales that another of our TTOC members had been on with great pics. unless i am blind he didnt get a response to his post? even us in gloucestershire travel to have a meet and a good drive, thats the joy of owning a TT and loving driving her bud. however if you ignore a forum member that is responding to your pleas........then you may find it falls on deaf ears lol


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't mind traveling mate I got my tt from derby 4hrs from my house it's the fact that we have to try centralise the venue n not stick it were its easier for 1 person! Get me the topic on the road in Wales n we will c what we can do


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

it was on your own thread
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=256247


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Completly missed your post mate sorry replayed on thread


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> it was on your own thread
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=256247


think several of us said this would be a great road to drive adam........and having spent the day with redsilverblue am even more determined we do this one if she is happy to give us the tour of her find lol. (on route back fom recent 126 and shes screaming Faster Faster) wtf.....lol bare in mind she spent the day dissing me in public so needs a slap lol


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > it was on your own thread
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

so if we can set this one up you and rosie fancy it?........burgers on me lmao and a salad for vaiva he he


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah i will be up for it for sure


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

What you two are you planning now? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hey vhiys Kermit.......the wales road we deiscussed while youn were calling me an owld fart hun lol.........give us some dates and lets see if we can get a high speed meet up for this one vaiva xxx


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > it was on your own thread
> ...


Btw, you're a third lane hogger :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> hey vhiys Kermit.......the wales road we deiscussed while youn were calling me an owld fart hun lol.........give us some dates and lets see if we can get a high speed meet up for this one vaiva xxx


Well, to be fair, one of my friends used to work as a guide in that area, he knows all the best roads and places   I guess I could ask him for some help, do some more snooping around myself and then see if it's worth organizing a meet


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > hey vhiys Kermit.......the wales road we deiscussed while youn were calling me an owld fart hun lol.........give us some dates and lets see if we can get a high speed meet up for this one vaiva xxx
> ...


will meet you up there sunday morn and have a look around if u fancy it hun........as yep have a full sunday off this week!!!! (well chuffed)


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


My birthday is this weekend, not going to the mountains Gazza, get lost :lol: :lol: Celebrating :lol: :lol:

However, next week I'll ask that guy to draw the route for me...Elan Valley, Devil's Bridge, The Mountains etc. etc.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazza, get lost


 :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

at 6 in the morning????? jeees u start early lmao


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> at 6 in the morning????? jeees u start early lmao


Starting tomorrow at 4pm, as soon as I'll leave work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > at 6 in the morning????? jeees u start early lmao
> ...


goood girl.......ok sort the route and post it....me and adam will fall in line behind your foreign speaking satnav lmao


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Haha that was a good one :lol: :lol: Sorry about that :lol: :lol:

Jeez, looks like we hijacked staners1's thread :? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

not really were talking about some great driving roads in wales, that i suspect i have driven as sales manager over the years buit have never tried in a tt. and it does say south west wales meet.....are we not south west region? lol


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> not really were talking about some great driving roads in wales, that i suspect i have driven as sales manager over the years buit have never tried in a tt. and it does say south west wales meet.....are we not south west region? lol


Well depends on the dates as to wether I can make it would b great to meet some of u guys n girls!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

staners1 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > not really were talking about some great driving roads in wales, that i suspect i have driven as sales manager over the years buit have never tried in a tt. and it does say south west wales meet.....are we not south west region? lol
> ...


me and adam are ok bud.....but vaiva has a purping problem if you know what i mean lol. be great to meet some of our welsh contingent and drive some of those fantastic roads bud.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm currently in Swansea, moved down from Mid-Wales 6 months ago... I know those Elan Valley roads like the back of my hand. But I've never driven the TT round there, so would love to meet up, meet a few fellow TTers... Count me in. 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I'm currently in Swansea, moved down from Mid-Wales 6 months ago... I know those Elan Valley roads like the back of my hand. But I've never driven the TT round there, so would love to meet up, meet a few fellow TTers... Count me in. 8)


sounds like a plan joe...........count me in all also


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Once i see the route i might be in.

Can someone pm me when it get sorted

Thanks


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

digital_dreamer said:


> Once i see the route i might be in.
> 
> Can someone pm me when it get sorted
> 
> Thanks


our resident biatch vaiva has driven this and is running us mere blimps (guys) but its her biffday and she is off getting drunk and making her slave guys do her bidding lol. (ok the kick in the nuts from these comments are gonna hurt i know that) she is a good girl and loves a good fast road so awaiting with bated breath here......


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We might be up for this as well, depending on the date of course.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> We might be up for this as well, depending on the date of course.


ehhhh nice one kate


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Gazzer looks like your sorting it all out haha same for me date is crucial as I work all the the country.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer you sort the date, I'll sort the rout out. I've spoken with the guy, who worked in that area, got few pins on the map, the route looks very raw at the moment ( A465, A470, B4458, A40, would be looking to cruise around that area). Once I get some spare time (next weekend), I'll fill the tank and have a look at the places he suggests we visit. Anyway, any questions - ask Gazzer :lol: :lol:. Gazzer, you suggest few dates and then we wait for the response, I guess


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Depending on date we could be up for this, did the Devils staircase last year and met up with some of the Midlands TTOC.Great roads up there, I may be able to drag my brother and his misses along in his TT [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Depending on the route and date (make it with a chance of some sun). 8) I am sure a few of us Midlanders would come down to join up for a nice lunch somewere.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=259501

ok i will sort this one as per new topic above guys n gals


----------

